# Opinions on a yoga mat as a cage bottom?



## Camaro19 (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm having so many issues finding the right kind of cage bottom with my 6 month old bunny. I had a rabbit before (he lived nearly 11 years) and the entire time I had him he was on carpet, no problems.

Carpet is not working with Mila, she is chewing it and ripping it apart like crazy. So I took all the carpet out and left her with a wood bottom while I contemplated what to do next. She quickly went from being a litter trained bunny to a pee-all-over-the-wood bunny (she's not fixed, my husband and I are VERY nervous to fix her because my previous bunny came VERY close to dying due to complications with his neutering). 

I put a carpet mat back in her cage and she's gotten better about the peeing, but of course started eating the carpet again. I can't give her anything slick because, like most bunnies, she freaks out when she has no traction. So I had the bright idea this morning to use a yoga mat. 

What thoughts do you have? I'm thinking it has traction, is easy to clean and is soft so it's would be pleasant to lay on. Her chewing concerns me though, I don't think she'll be able to chew on it as easily as carpet, but should I be concerned with toxicity? I've seen other people use the puzzle mats which seems to be similar material. Those concern me because of the seam which I'm sure is exactly where she would want to pee and that would give her a weak point to chew at.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Whiskerz (Jul 30, 2010)

You can use 

-Textured stick on tiles
-Short woven rugs
-Bath mats
-Those soft colorful square mat things you can buy from Lowes Hardware 
(_someone help me out, I forget the name of them!?_)
-Grass mats
-Cardboard
-Fleece stretched over like a piece of thin wood would work good (IMO) 
because it would give traction but doesn't have the little loop like carpet so she 
might have harder time chewing it.

And thats all I can think of right now, there will be others around to help


----------



## Rabbit Hero (Jul 30, 2010)

My yoga mat is rolled and tucked away when I'm not using it, however if my Rabbit sees it, he starts eating it right away.

Shino currently has an Xpen over a large outdoor mat thing. He does chew on it occasionally but I find as long as the cage is not positioned over an edge he can't get to it, and therefore, no chewing!


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jul 31, 2010)

I would be hesitant to use it if she chews carpet. You need to find something that she won't want to chew and would be safer is she did. 

A fleece blanket would be a good option or a towel is she won't chew it. You could probably find a way to secure it to the bottom if she tends to want to move it around. 

I have some of the interlocking mats and they aren't suitable for all rabbits. I have one rabbit that will tear them apart and another who just goes for the edges. Some sets do come with boarders which should help prevent them from going for the edges. Cutting off the edges can be another option. These mats are usually 2X2 ft, so might not fit in your cage. For a rabbit that doesn't chew them, they are great. Putting a blanket or something over top could keep them in better shape for a rabbit that digs at them.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 31, 2010)

I thought it was a brilliant idea too. Until my buns started to chew on that as well


----------



## AquaticRex (Jul 31, 2010)

my bun went haywire with chewing on it. i had to take it out in the first 5 - 10 minutes of it being in there and hoped he didn't pee on the carpet


----------



## luvthempigs (Jul 31, 2010)

Since your bunny likes to chew you could always use a large straw mat for the bottom of the cage. That way if she does chew it won't hurt her.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 31, 2010)

there is always cardboard. They can chew it and dig it and it's easily replaced. My bunnies love all the cardboard boxes I have around the room with litter boxes in them.


----------

